# chicken livers....



## nicodemus (Dec 13, 2011)

so i picked up some chicken livers as a " treat " for nicco. my questions are, how often is it ok to give hime these,how much, and does it make a difference if i cook them, or should i just feed raw? thanks folks!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would only give 1/2 a liver am and pm. Too much will cause runny stool. They are very rich, raw is best as far as nutritional value.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

For treat purposes, dehydrated liver is probably best, simply because it's easier to handle. Dehydrated liver also keeps a lot longer... you'll find that un-dehydrated liver starts to REALLY smell (as if it doesn't smell already!) after a couple of days in the fridge. 

I bought a cheap dehydrator and dehydrate beef and chicken liver (beef liver actually is preferred by the dogs). Word of warning: it REALLY smells, so I always plug it in outside or in the garage rather than in the house.

Liver is very rich, particularly in raw form, so you should start out with a TINY piece and gradually work your way up. My raw fed dogs get raw liver approximately every other day, and they get a couple of chicken livers each with no issue.


----------



## nicodemus (Dec 13, 2011)

sounds great folks!! thanks for the tips!!!


----------

